# Blasting Rock



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I am trying to put in a road to a new site and have run into a rock that I just can't work around. I can get my equipment around it but nothing close to what would be considered acceptable for a passenger vehicle. I have been looking into some affordable methods to get rid of it. Wondering if any of you have any experience with, Magnum Blaster, Boulder Blaster, or some of the dry chemical expanding agent. I could call a demo group in but I'm afraid they would eat up so much money that the house budget would be shot. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## JBryant (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/big-old-rock-my-way-84827/

Some pretty good discussion there, as well as a few product names to look up. Also, depending on size, there is always the jackhammer.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Build a fire up against it( if allowable) let it burn for a while and get the rock good and hot then fire up the water hose and spray it down. Be careful because it can explode apart. I think the Egyptians used to mine that way, it does work just be careful!


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

I have used the expanding grout once; in the winter, it did not work, had to blast.
Suggestion: contact a rock blasting company, have them look at the site and give you a price, a fixed price so there is a set dollar amount, it may not cost that much, if not a large area and you drill the site with a hand rock drill rented from a rental store, and they blast, might not cost that much.
Give this a try.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Dexapan


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

jcalvin said:


> I am trying to put in a road...and have run into a rock that I just can't work around. I have been looking into some affordable methods to get rid of it. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


"A" rock? Why not a hoe ram?

If the house budget will live or die on a 1/2 day hoe ram rental then maybe someone oughta' be revisiting the budget before the rock in the road winds up being the smallest t#rd in the easter basket. I'm jus' sayin' is all.


----------



## michaeljrdan (Sep 11, 2013)

An overview of the rock blasting in the biggest mining industry which explains its importance, risks involved and the techniques used in the process. Helped me a lot to gain knowledge about *rock blasting*.


----------



## EricKay84 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Blasting roadway toe rock*

Blasting roadway toe rock

Sounds to me that what you are describing is what we call "toe rock" on the inside of the road grade.
The three methods you mention above are very specific in where and when they will work and what they will break.
Boulder blaster - it works VERY well, but,,,,,,, the name says it, it is for breaking up boulders where there are 'free faces' - that is the face of the rock is exposed to air, that it has somewhere to move to.

The same goes for the other 2 products, AND for any Blasting OR when using a Rock hammer.

ALL require a place or space for the shattered rock to move into.

An expert in rock will be able to determine your rock type, the condition of the rock, and the best way to remove it.

If you post pictures, give the location, the rock can be identified, and the pictures can give some scope of the amount of material to be removed, and at that point may be able to point you in the right direction. Alternately I am available to advise on the rock issues and give solutions (online) and am also available to come onsite to do the evaluation and estimating. Also available to supervise the work and ensure efficient, timely and cost effective work and also deal with site and adjacent safety issues.
Reguards, Eric L Kay, Senior Project Manager KAYASSOCIATES


----------

